# Sliced Pears with Orange Chocolate Dip



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

Sliced Pears with Orange Chocolate Dip
8 servings, 16-20 appetizers

If serving the pears on a buffet, cut into 1/4-inch slices, and toss in a large bowl with lemon juice to prevent browning. Put the dip in a serving bowl on a platter, and surround it with the pears.

1 15-oz. container ricotta
3 Tbs. orange marmalade
2 Tbs. orange liqueur
1/4 cup finely chopped semisweet or bittersweet chocolate
4 large pears, preferably red Bartlett
1 lemon, halved

Mix ricotta, marmalade, liqueur and chocolate in bowl until combined. 

Slice each pear in half lengthwise, scoop out core and make 1/4-inch slices from round end almost to stem. Place pear halves cut side down on plates. Fan out slices; sprinkle with lemon juice.

Place 3 tablespoons of dip on each plate and fan pear half on top.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2005)

Mish,

 this sounds great. I'm always looking for things that the family and friends will like for parties and holidays..This is on the list of recipes to try and soon.. Thank you
kadesma


----------

